
Binder – Turn a GitHub repo into a collection of interactive notebooks - abhirag
https://beta.mybinder.org/
======
romanovcode
I seriously do not get what is the use case here. It just copies the files and
places them in a UI directory similar, but much worse then GitHub UI.

Can someone explain?

~~~
abhirag
Currently the way I share my notebooks is that I export them to html and put
them on my site, for example --
[[http://abhirag.in/articles/train_of_thought_1.html](http://abhirag.in/articles/train_of_thought_1.html)]
but sometimes I wish I could share a notebook backed by a running environment
which others could edit and run, that is my use case. Right step towards
reproducibility of results I would say.

------
ganessh
How will the running environment delivers all the dependencies? I see a lot of
python notebooks that are uploaded to github repo doesn't have a
requirements.txt file.

